# nice purple toe



## mrhnau (Oct 23, 2006)

Quick question... I bashed my toe quite hard on Saturday morning. I do this quite often sadly. I normally limp around for about 30 minutes, then I'm fine. However, I've been limping a bit for the past two days now. Its nicely purple. 

Is there any good way to test if its broekn w/out getting an X-ray? I'm hoping to save a doctors visit if I can help it. I've got a little bit of mobility, but pressure from certain angles causes quite severe and sharp pain... walking is normally not too bad, but going up and down stairs is killing me.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 23, 2006)

Not too much to do for a borken toe.

See other thread on the subject.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=broken+toe


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 23, 2006)

Sounds cracked or broken to me.  My instructor had that happen to him when someone dropped onto his heel when he was knee down/toes tucked under (kneeling position).  It was like what you described, took 3 weeks or so to get where it wasn't so touchy.  We had to be careful not to trap his toes under out feet like we often do when training, until it healed.

He didn't bother going to the doctor.  I understand there isn't much that can be done.


----------



## zDom (Oct 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> He didn't bother going to the doctor.  I understand there isn't much that can be done.



I've heard the same.

I've also heard it can help to tape the broken toe to a larger toe next to it to keep it from moving around so much while it heals.

I wish you a speedy recovery :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2006)

Sit and wait for it to heal or workout and wait for it to heal either or it will hurt for a while


----------



## matt.m (Oct 23, 2006)

Taping to the next toe is the best chance.  Terry and the rest are correct though, train or no train it is going to suck anyway.  There isn't much you/they can do about it.


----------



## searcher (Oct 24, 2006)

Most likely the Doctor will tape it to the next toe.   It does sound broken, but without an x-ray it is nearly impossible to tell.   You should expect to hurt for about 3-6 weeks, unless you hurt it again.


----------



## Drac (Oct 24, 2006)

All the above posts say it all..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 24, 2006)

Hard to add more other than I have experienced the same thing on multiple times and always taped them up and away I went. 

If you have any doubts though go and see a physician and get some x-rays.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hard to add more other than I have experienced the same thing on multiple times and always taped them up and away I went.
> 
> If you have any doubts though go and see a physician and get some x-rays.


Been there myself a few times.  It sucks.  Tape it to the next toe and drive on to the Ranger Objective!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't have anything to add to the already good advice, but would like to say I hope you heal quickly. Sounds painful...ouch!


----------

